# Buying Swift sundance 590rl



## KayB

Hi everyone,
We are about to embark on our first motorhome. We really like the Swift Sundance 590RL as this is the only layout we like. We prefer it to the Bessecar. Has anyone got any reviews on this motorhome as need to know its the right one. We want to buy one that is up to 3years old. Looking forward to hearing from anyone. Thanks


----------



## GerryD

The Swift Sundance / Bessacar E400 ranges have an excellent reputation. They are generally well built and well supported. There have been some reports of spongy floors, but these have been mainly in models between 2003 and 2005.
If you are looking for models up to 3 years old then you will be looking at the Ducato X250 chassis. There have been cases of a vibration in reverse when reversing up a steep hill. It would be best to arrange a test drive that includes a hard reversing test. Although the numbers of reports are high, they are still in the minority, but it is important to check. It is most noticeable in the 2.3litre engine with the six speed gearbox. This, by the way is the better engine/gearbox to aim for. if the vibration is noticeable then swift have now been repairing out of warranty. Provide the vehicle is vibration free then the X250 is a brilliant driving experience.
As far as the motorhome is concerned, the equipment levels are good and the furnishings are high quality. The new models, which have started production this year have a higher specification and build quality.
If the motorhome is fitted with the Thetford fridge then check to make sure that it works on all energy sources as they do have a reputation for failing on energy selection. This is normally cured by replacing a PCB board.
Gerry


----------



## Tezza

Hi Kay

We have a 2009 Sundance 590RL and Love it to bits, The engine is the 100 Mulitjet which we find OK and propels the van along with no problems, you may find yourself changing gears a bit more up long inclines but that's just motoring. We have no reversing issues, and like Gerry says the driving is great. If I had to be picky, I wish they would make the seat more adjustable, my neck hurts after a long journey, and we don't like is the lack of a spare wheel.

The rear of the van is very good, easy to keep clean and tidy, good storage, over head and under seats, there use to be 3 of us, 2 adults and a teenager and never had a problem with clothes, cosmetics, hair driers etc.etc.
The cooker has 3 gas rings and 1 electric hob, full grill and full oven, with a small cupboard underneath it, we have fitted a microwave in the main cupboard above the cooker.

The fridge is plenty big enough, with a freezer compartment, although we shop frequently rather than fill it up.
The bathroom is OK, but does lack a bit of storage space, 1 cupboard is easy to overfill.
The heating and hot water are dual fuel, we were away over the New Year period in -8 and were as snug as a bug.
The fresh and waste tanks are plenty big enough.


Before this van we had the Ace Napoli, which is the same layout.
Both vans are IMHO equal in fixtures and fittings, just a different colour wood.

Now a word of warning, personally, I would not touch any vans between 04-07, as Gerry says, there are some spongy floors out there, in fact they are rotten, not spongy, our Napoli was a 56 plate and the floor gave way just under the caravan door after 18 months, on closer inspection the floor was wet all the way down the passenger and driver side about 12" from the out side in.

Swift did take it back and repair it but we didn't have the same looks on it, so bought our Sundance,
Just be very vigilant when buying, and give it a thorough check over.


----------



## Hezbez

KayB said:


> Hi everyone,
> We are about to embark on our first motorhome. We really like the Swift Sundance 590RL as this is the only layout we like. We prefer it to the Bessecar. Has anyone got any reviews on this motorhome as need to know its the right one. We want to buy one that is up to 3years old. Looking forward to hearing from anyone. Thanks


Hi KayB,

What is the layout of the 590RL you fancy?


----------



## jonnystrong2000

Hi, I am about to list our 2002 Swift Sundance 590RL (It is the terrific 2.8JTD) and has loads of extras (Automatic Satellite, Solar Panels, Rear Rack, Awning etc) - let me know if you are interested, I will list at £17250 which seems really cheap considering it is the 2.8JTD and all the extras and it is in really good condition inside and outside - new 'van on the drive so must now sell. 

Richie (07941184728)


----------

